# How fast can a flute player play?



## borisb2 (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm writing sextuplets for a flute part at the moment on 90 bpm .. is that too fast? will the flute player hate me?

attached a demo .. well, the VSL-flute plays it without issues  .. seriously, is that too fast?
(didnt include any rests yet .. will do next)


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2020)

As far as speed goes it's perfectly playable, by a good flutist. But you'll have to divide the passage between two flutes to allow for breathing.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 12, 2020)

You know it....RESTS.
Divide this passage between 2 players and it should be ok with top, top players. There are similar florid passages in Peter and The Wolf, but not for the length of time you have here, so definitely divide between 2 with an overlap. 
An easing of about 10-20 bpm might be appreciated too which shouldn't alter the overall effect too much.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 12, 2020)

@Rob ...you win again.....


----------



## borisb2 (Mar 12, 2020)

mikeh-375 said:


> An easing of about 10-20 bpm might be appreciated too which shouldn't alter the overall effect too much.


yeah .. have to see. The melody (not shown here) likes that faster tempo .. but I'm still debating that.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Mar 12, 2020)

They can play ridiculously fast


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2020)

yes, legato... same passage staccato would be tough if possible at all


----------



## Robin (Mar 12, 2020)

Another great example showing the technical agility:


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2020)

Robin said:


> Another great example showing the technical agility:



Prokofiev's little bird from Peter and the Wolf


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 12, 2020)

Rob said:


> Prokofiev's little bird from Peter and the Wolf


ha beat you to that one @Rob.....see above....


----------



## rdd27 (Mar 12, 2020)

I thought I'd add that flutes can be played incredibly fast just because there's no reed to get in the way. The only limit is how fast a player can 'tongue' notes (which doesn't apply to slurred passages) or the fingerings. 

There are a couple of awkward finger positions on flute but a good player who practices their scales (ie not me!) can usually overcome those well at high speeds too. 

Also note that scalic passages can be performed very quickly but leaps can be more difficult to do at high speeds


----------



## Sears Poncho (Mar 12, 2020)

Rob said:


> yes, legato... same passage staccato would be tough if possible at all


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2020)

Sears Poncho said:


>



much easier than the mp3 OP posted... first two notes slurred, moving mainly by step, staccato trills. That one has wide arpeggios, it really would require James Galway to be performed right


----------



## youngpokie (Mar 12, 2020)

Oh, Galway!


----------



## HeliaVox (Mar 12, 2020)

As a flute player, that example is very playable. some Flute concertos/etudes are much more difficult than the passage you posted. Just make sure you give your player time to breathe.


----------



## borisb2 (Mar 12, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> As a flute player, that example is very playable. some Flute concertos/etudes are much more difficult than the passage you posted. Just make sure you give your player time to breathe.


glad to hear .. thanks for checking

and thanks for all the examples .. impressive.

I will post the piece when its done


----------



## gyprock (Mar 12, 2020)

As fast as a woodchuck chucks and a woodpecker pecks.


----------



## Jazzaria (Mar 12, 2020)

rdd27 said:


> I thought I'd add that flutes can be played incredibly fast just because there's no reed to get in the way. The only limit is how fast a player can 'tongue' notes (which doesn't apply to slurred passages) or the fingerings.
> 
> There are a couple of awkward finger positions on flute but a good player who practices their scales (ie not me!) can usually overcome those well at high speeds too.
> 
> Also note that scalic passages can be performed very quickly but leaps can be more difficult to do at high speeds



Respectfully (as a reed player who also dabbles in flute) - IMO all woodwinds are pretty comparable in agility. The reed doesn't really enter into (legato) speed, where you don't tongue the reed, and there's a gap between the reed and mouthpiece that air passes through.

The main thing that impacts how fast an instrument can be played is basically how much of your "meat" you've got to move to get it to do what it needs (and how far you need to move it). Clarinet and flute are really very very comparable in that regards, if the player is good (knows not to wave their fingers around excessively - you can usually still play fast if you do, but not cleanly/precisely).

Requisite example:



Now if you want it *tongued* that is another matter - double tonguing as a technique is generally a lot trickier with reeds, and so most players are more reliant on single tonguing (which can still be pretty fast - but not as fast as some flute/trumpets doing double tonguing). Still, there are some crazy players out there (not representative of most clarinetists):


----------



## borisb2 (Mar 25, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> I will post the piece when its done


here's the final piece that shows the exposed flute parts .. well, I shouldnt say final - still improving it 






Flying with you - orchestral / action


Another symphonic/cinematic exercise - late romantic harmonic language Libraries used: CSS, Cinebrass, BWW, HZ Percussion etc. Let me know what you think EDIT: added a short action cue using the main melody .. fun exercise :) All short strings are HWS, trumpet stabs are CB Sonore




vi-control.net


----------



## José Herring (Mar 25, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> I'm writing sextuplets for a flute part at the moment on 90 bpm .. is that too fast? will the flute player hate me?
> 
> attached a demo .. well, the VSL-flute plays it without issues  .. seriously, is that too fast?
> (didnt include any rests yet .. will do next)


For any professional flute player that would be fine. As far as articulation I would do it either slurred or two tongued and two slurred groupings.


----------

